# Opinions on keeping the vapor barrier.



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

In the process of my SQ install. Got the CLD tiles installed and the CCF and MLV are ready to go on. Should the OEM vapor barrier be put back in place? I like the idea of the barrier for moisture protection but not sure if it will hinder the sound & performance of the closed cell foam. Looking for opinions on this.


----------

